# problemas con la red

## faemino

He conseguido instalar una gentoo sin problemas pero una vez inicio por primera vez no me levanta la red pq no puede cargar el modulo de la tarjeta de red.

Lo bueno es que cuando estoy en la instalación me carga bien el modulo, con el modprobe 8390 pero una vez instalda la distribucion no lo hace.

En el modules.autoload tengo la entrada correcta.

El mensaje de error que me da al iniciar es: 

Can't locate module 8390

El archivo 8390.o lo tengo en /usr/src/linux???/driver/net/8390.o

¿Alguien se ha encontrado con este problema?  :Shocked: 

Gracias por adelantado

----------

## PollO

Si sigues la guia de instalacion de Gentoo , hya un paso q es el de recompilar el kernel metisites hay el modulo de tu targeta de red?

----------

## faemino

ya he solucionado ese problema y fue recompilando el kernel... como tu bien has dicho.

gacias po todo  :Smile: 

----------

